

Ask HN: Does anyone get numbness in the pinky? - NAFV_P

I recently started getting numbness in my left pinky.
Here is a little background on me:
An amateur coder who spends many hours every day on his laptop (although recently I haven&#x27;t been doing enough coding practise). I&#x27;m left handed, mainly stick to ubuntu and tend to use gvim, I hardly ever use emacs.
I looked up &quot;emacs pinky&quot;, but this seems to be associated with pain in the finger (here&#x27;s a nice picture http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flickr.com&#x2F;photos&#x2F;gabrielsaldana&#x2F;4468068807&#x2F;in&#x2F;photostream&#x2F;). I had a quick look at carpal tunnel syndrome, but this is associated with the median nerve. The pinky is innervated by the ulnar nerve, and I can&#x27;t recall any injuries in the past few days. Also over the last few months I have made an effort to keep a reasonable sitting position when typing.
Anyone with similar experiences? I am not asking for medical advice or an &quot;online diagnosis&quot;, since I can make an appointment with the local witch doctor after the weekend finishes.
======
hobs
When I started my first job where I did a lot of coding, I noticed that I
would wake up at night with a bit of in my left hand occasionally (pinky
especially). I also noticed that when I walked I started to feel the nerves
"move" if I jostled about, very odd feelings.

I adjusted my work environment with a close eye to my posture, got a new ergo
keyboard, changed out the chair. Within a few days all the pains and aches had
left.

TL;DR Change it up, then go see a doc if nothing helps.

